# Meat processing?



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Word on the street says Hunsaker has sold their business and closed up shop. That's the only place I've gone for the last 6 years or so. 

So now I'm trying to get things figured out for the upcoming big game hunts. What places do you recommend I take my animals in the Salt Lake valley? I've used Meier's before and they did okay but I don't like how they package an entire leg for you. I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

I believe there is a 
Hunsakers in Tooele


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

270win said:


> I believe there is a
> Hunsakers in Tooele


I was under the impression they'd sold all of their locations but I could be wrong. I had been using the one in West Valley but pretty sure they're gone now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Why not take a drive over to their location and see if it is still there? Or even just try calling them.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Critter said:


> Why not take a drive over to their location and see if it is still there? Or even just try calling them.


I just found this on their old Facebook page:

"After 55 years, Max Hunsaker has now retired and would like to thank all of his great customers and friends for the years of business. 
If you need a new location to take wild game, here are the closest locations:
Clay Meirs in Draper
Mike Hunsaker Meats in Tooele"


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Lamar Mecham in magna does a good job. He has a shop behind his house he does it out of.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I bring ours to Carl at CPR game processing, he has done 3 elk and a deer for us with great results, he is in the Farr West area and number is 801-458-1079.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Do it yourself once and you will never eat meat processed by someone else again. Vic


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

If you are willing to drive a little further south, Springville Meats is great choice! Their breakfast sausage is the best. I'm not a big fan of their jerky, but everything else is great. Clean packaging, fast turn around. Been using them for about 10 years.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

LukeS said:


> Lamar Mecham in magna does a good job. He has a shop behind his house he does it out of.


You are supposed to keep that one quit


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> Word on the street says Hunsaker has sold their business and closed up shop. That's the only place I've gone for the last 6 years or so.
> 
> So now I'm trying to get things figured out for the upcoming big game hunts. What places do you recommend I take my animals in the Salt Lake valley? I've used Meier's before and they did okay but I don't like how they package an entire leg for you. I'm open for suggestions.


entire leg tell more ? I take my game there and never had a problem meat come back clean and they packaged it like i asked them to. Now hunsaker on the other hand. i took a deer there and got it back and had hair fat all over it and the meat did not last long in the freezer. never went back and never will


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> entire leg tell more ? I take my game there and never had a problem meat come back clean and they packaged it like i asked them to. Now hunsaker on the other hand. i took a deer there and got it back and had hair fat all over it and the meat did not last long in the freezer. never went back and never will


Well, you don't even have the option now. :O||:

I don't have any issue with the actual meat itself at Meier's. It was just fine and we got back about what I expected. My only quarrel is that when you go in, they ask how many people will be eating per package, as they should. I always tell them to package it for 2. Well, when we took my dad's elk in, some of the steaks we got back were big enough to feed probably 8 people. They were enormous.

Like I said, nothing wrong with the actual meat. It was just packaged much, much larger than I had requested.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

LukeS said:


> Lamar Mecham in magna does a good job. He has a shop behind his house he does it out of.


How do I get in touch with this guy?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Max Hunsaker did retire, I helped him for quite a few years, his son Mike is in the Tooele area and does a great job. Also Mecham is very good.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Do it yourself once and you will never eat meat processed by someone else again. Vic


That's 'cause we've never done it for you!!! :grin:


----------

